# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Vecernji - o rasprodaji

## daddycool

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/red-r...e-clanak-25741

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## Scandalous

Ovo smo mi na slici... moj muž, kuma i ja...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Cijeli dan krepajemo od smijeha kak je večernji to prikazao ko socijalne slučajeve...   :Laughing:  
Pa kad je tako, lijepo molim za donacije...   :Laughing:   napisat ću večernjem pismo...   :Laughing:

----------

